# Electric car powered by its own body work



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Electric car powered by its own body work.

*An electric car powered by its own body work could soon lay to rest many of the concerns over the impracticality of electric vehicles (EV) and hybrid electric vehicles (HEV).*

-- Tom


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Interesting article, but has there been any discussion of discharge issues from accidents?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Jack,

You did notice it was a Prototype effort (not yet started), and indicated the use of "Future" battery technology, eh? I would say, give them some time to make their prototype so they can explore your issue + many others I'm sure!

-- Tom


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> You did notice it was a Prototype effort (not yet started), and indicated the use of "Future" battery technology, eh? I would say, give them some time to make their prototype so they can explore your issue + many others I'm sure!
> 
> -- Tom


Actually, the concept of car body panels being used as 'batteries' has been bandied about for several decades but I have yet to hear a discussion about discharge from damaged panels.
IMO, logically, this needs to be addressed before prototype vehicles are built or we run the risk of seeing another 'Jimmy Carter' production where the vehicle was deemed a hazard and not allowed to be tested on public highways.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll believe it when I see it driving around.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

History of the Electric Car.










-- Tom


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> I'll believe it when I see it driving around.


Agreed.....with wear and tear from minor dents, stones and parking lot bumps....even hail, there could be issues of decreased storage capacity from damaged panels. 
And to change a defective panel could be labor intensive in a repair/body shop.

A lot to consider.
Durability is obviously an issue.

On the positive......
One little short and you have your own 4th of July parade ....


----------

